# UNKOWN MALE MANTIS



## xxdreamchas3r913 (Sep 28, 2010)

I attached the photo. I can't tell what kind of mantis this is. It looks like a cross between a chinese and carolina mantid. Can someone help me? Sorry the photo isn't that clear. I used my webcam.


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 28, 2010)

It's kind of blurry, but I see banding on the forearms. I think it's carolina.


----------



## xxdreamchas3r913 (Sep 28, 2010)

yea i'm thinking it is, but ive never seen an adult male carolina before so i dont know for sure. it looks pretty big compared to my females tho and it has green on the sides of its wings like a chinese.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 28, 2010)

It is chinese.


----------



## Rick (Sep 28, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> It is chinese.


What? You must be on something! That is Stagmomantis male. I can't say it is carolina without knowing his location.


----------



## xxdreamchas3r913 (Sep 28, 2010)

I live in Southern California. I found two Stagmomantis already in around the same area. Both are female. I'm hoping this ones a male of the same species.


----------



## Rick (Sep 28, 2010)

Most likely Stagmomantis limbata. Care is the same as the carolina mantis (Stagmomantis carolina)


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 28, 2010)

Your location does make a difference. Like what Rick said, it's most likely a Limbata because you're in Southern California. His underwings should be yellow. As for the male female thing, it's easy: females have wings that only go halfway while males have full wings (like the one in your picture).


----------



## xxdreamchas3r913 (Sep 28, 2010)

oh wow i always thought the mantises in my backyard were carolina. Thanks guys! Here's a few more pictures of the male. I also included a picture of one of my females. are they the same species?


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 28, 2010)

Just a question. Does Stagmomantis californica not factor into the equation? I know this most likely isn't one, but does anyone know the geographic range of it? Apparently they're in New Mexico.


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 28, 2010)

MantidLord said:


> Just a question. Does Stagmomantis californica not factor into the equation? I know this most likely isn't one, but does anyone know the geographic range of it? Apparently they're in New Mexico.


I'm not sure what the exact range is, but I do know for sure that California does have them. And yes, the californica does factor into the equation but I just left it out because of the rarity of the species (at least that's what it seems like so far).

Johnny - the Stagmomantis species tend to resemble each other. But, just to make sure, check the underwings of both the male and female. If both of the underwings are the same color (I'm assuming it's yellow), then it should be the same species. If it's different, then they are different species.


----------



## xxdreamchas3r913 (Sep 28, 2010)

The male has some brown and red on its top two wings, yellow and black on the bottom. the females have both full yellow i believe.


----------



## Rick (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't believe S. carolina is found in your area.


----------



## ismart (Sep 29, 2010)

It's definitely not a carolina mantis.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice Stagmomantis limbata!


----------

